# Let's see your pimped incandescents!!!



## leukos (Oct 17, 2009)

Just thought I would start a thread for my fellow incan lovers and share some pics of some of my collection. Please feel free to post pictures of your own "pimped" incans, but please include a description of the parts or modifications that make it "pimped". Thanks and enjoy!








This is a Surefire 6P with a custom amboyna burl overlay. The body is bored to accept 18650's. The tailcap sports AW's 3 level softstart and Moddoo's stainless clip. The bezel is stainless as well. FM's D26 bi-pin with Strion bulb gives this light incredible throw with decent runtimes. Still waiting on Moddoo's Ti tailguard for this light. Rides in a SF holster with belt clip.








Here's my collection of square-bodied Surefire A2's. Each of them is pimped with an Aviatrix ring, glowpowder behind the LED's, FM's Strion bi-pin adapter, OS's delrin tailguards, and tritium vials in the clips. They all run on li-ions. When camping, they ride in various SF holsters or custom kydex holsters.








This Surefire M6 is sporting a stainless bezel and three tritiums in the fins, but the pimping is on the inside. Pictured is one of my homemade regulated softstart 3x 17670 battery packs. It is regulated to 7.5V so it runs my MN15's and MN20's really nice. Everything is interchangeable inside to run just about anything anyone else is running in their M6's these days. Sometimes it wears a diffuser, red or blue filter. This one rides in a Blackhawk holster.








My other M6 is pimped with a stainless bezel and trits in the fins as well, but for longer runtimes, this one sports a superbly well done petrev extention to accommodate two D sized li-ions. Inside is an AW 3 level softstart switch, and an FM bi-pin adapter with WA1111. Lots of power.








This is a Surefire handgun light modified to be used as a headlamp. This is pimped because it is one of the few headlamps out there that can take a D26 lamp or LED drop-in. The bezel is a cutdown G2Z bezel with glowpowder in the bezel ring. It rides on a weaver mount attached to the headband. It runs on 2x CR123a or 2x RCR123a. It has dozens and dozens of configurations possible, and the switch is durable enough for use with IMR's.








These are two Surefire E2e's. Both have modified flip-up diffusers (SF doesn't offer these). Both have FM's bi-pin adapters for use with the Strion or TL3 lamps to make them fully rechargeable. They are both older bodies so they fit 17670's quite comfortably. They both sport trits in the clips and ride in custom kydex holsters.








This is a vintage Rayovac "Billioneer" flashlight that is pimped with a 8x AA regulated softstart battery pack. With a name like "Billioneer" this classic might have been the first pimped production light.









Next are two Surefire G2Z's with grip rings removed and replaced with Novatac clips. Both have stainless bezels and can wear various flip-up colored lenses and diffusers. Both have two trits in the fins. One has a P91 powered by two IMR's with an AW 3 stage softstart switch for a brilliant 500 lumes. The other has a 3200K incandescentish two level XPE drop-in with Netkidz forward clicky (sometimes has an FM D26 bi-pin lamp instead of the drop-in). These two are probably my most used and abused lights. I love 'em! They usually ride in the pocket, but sometimes they go in the speedholster.









This is a Fulton anglehead light that runs on either a 6 cell lamp or ROP lamp and two D sized li-ions. The plastic lens was replaced with mineral glass, the bezel is painted with glowpaint, and a Blizzard Creek flip-up scopecover was modified to serve as a diffuser. Classic design and very functional light for projects and camping.









This is my Surefire M3 with a stainless bezel, 3 tritium vials in the fins, and an AW softstart 3 stage switch in the tailcap. This light runs on two 17500's (or 17670's with HA A19). I just run stock lamps in this because I have so many of them, but I also made a ceramic bi-pin lamp adapter for use with the TL3 lamp as well. The bezel is already opened, so it easy to use D36 lamps or drop-ins if preferred. This one has an assortment of colored lenses and diffusers including the infared cover. When not in its Pelican case, this one rides in a Ripoffs holster.









Here's an older photo of some of the tritium in action.









....and this is a pic of my next "pimping" project, a classic Big-Beam lantern. 

I hope you have enjoyed my incans as much as I have enjoyed "pimping" them. Please share some of yours!


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your pimped incandescants!!!*

What D Lithium ion cells are those, and where did you get them? Are the LiCO?


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your pimped incandescants!!!*

What type of bulb are you running in the Billioneer? Is the bulb holder plastic or metal, assuming it's PR based? I tried buying a few RayOVac Bullets off eBay to mod, but gave up after continually getting ones with hazy reflectors.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your pimped incandescants!!!*



leukos said:


> ....and this is a pic of my next "pimping" project, a classic Big-Jim lantern.
> 
> I hope you have enjoyed my incans as much as I have enjoyed "pimping" them. Please share some of yours!


 
That’s an explosive safe Big Beam lantern, not a big Jim.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your pimped incandescants!!!*

Great presentation, I felt like I was watching a slide show in the side room of a flashlight convention.

Thanks!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your pimped incandescants!!!*

.
My light's are not prostituted ..... thank you very much .


I hate that term .

.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your pimped incandescants!!!*



TooManyGizmos said:


> My light's are not prostituted ..... thank you very much .
> 
> I hate that term .


Beat me to it - I was going to post almost the same words verbatim.


----------



## leukos (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Let's see your pimped incandescants!!!*



Mjolnir said:


> What D Lithium ion cells are those, and where did you get them? Are the LiCO?


 
Yes, they are LiCo, so there is a risk. You can purchase protected ones from kaidomain.com



Howecollc said:


> What type of bulb are you running in the Billioneer? Is the bulb holder plastic or metal, assuming it's PR based? I tried buying a few RayOVac Bullets off eBay to mod, but gave up after continually getting ones with hazy reflectors.


 
Hi, Howecollc

The original reflector looked like it was coated with real silver, it had that tarnished look to it. The reflector was metal with a plastic spring loaded base for holding the PR based lamp. I replaced it with a similar sized metal reflector from a Fulton. I am using a Mag Xenon 3 cell lamp since the pack is regulated at 3.6V.



Juggernaut said:


> That’s an explosive safe Big Beam lantern, not a big Jim.


 
I stand corrected. I hope it is still just as much fun to mod. 



TooManyGizmos said:


> .
> My light's are not prostituted ..... thank you very much .
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I meant the term similarly to the show "Pimp my Ride" if you have ever seen it. I think the term is more colloquially used for customizing something, but language is so regional that it may not communicate quite the same thing from where you live. Please don't let the term take away from appreciating incandescents for the purposes of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 17, 2009)

.
the show "Pimp my Ride" if you have ever seen it. I think the term is more colloquially used for customizing something.........


I've seen it .................. don't like it .

Do "Pimps" customize their prostitutes ?

It has a derogatory meaning to me . Ghetto/thug slang similar to "Jacked ".

I wish such terms were not so widely condoned and adopted in our society as if people idolized the actions the words represent .

But you go ahead with your thread of "Customized" lights . (my word sounds better)

.


----------



## leukos (Oct 18, 2009)

Would anyone else like to share some pics of their "customized" incandescents? I would love to see them!


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 18, 2009)

leukos said:


> Would anyone else like to share some pics of their "customized" incandescents? I would love to see them!



Here's my customised Maglite:










Well - I say Maglite, but there aren't many actual Maglite parts anymore.
Well, I say not many, but the only Maglite part is the rubber switch cover.

Hot off the charger I have 33.6 Volts of power - so I can have a bit of light coming out of this sucker - >180 Watts of overdriven incan goodness. It isn't quite finished, I am just waiting for my Alan B driver to complete the build - he has posted my driver so I just need to wait for it to arrive. Until then I can only run it from 4 x IMR 18650 or the bulb will go . Once my driver arrives this will be an Osram 64458 bulb regulated for a lot of overdrive hopefully a little below the point of . I have requested the driver be set to 20.2V, which should result in 10.5 Amps of current according to Lux's bulb tests - if the bulb lives then it is about 212 Watts of regulated power! Unfortunately the run time would only be around 12 minutes. If Lux's estimates hold true I should be able to get 7 hours out of a bulb before it dies.

My parts:
Elephant II body with one extension
8 x 18650 Battery holder
8 x AW IMR 18650 cells
Alan B Regulated switch
Osram 64458 Bulb
3" Throwmaster Head (complete with Aluminium reflector and Borofloat lens)


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 18, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> I've seen it .................. don't like it .
> 
> Do "Pimps" customize their prostitutes ?
> 
> ...


 
*Buck Grotowski: *
*-retired / spends most of the day in his recliner / cantankerous*
*-CPF member?*


----------



## leukos (Oct 18, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> My parts:
> Elephant II body with one extension
> 8 x 18650 Battery holder
> 8 x AW IMR 18650 cells
> ...


 
KiwiMark,
So you are looking at 11,000 lumens from that bulb with this setup, maybe 8500 out the front end? Very exciting. I hope that setup gives you lots of ear-to-ear grins! :thumbsup:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 18, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> *Buck Grotowski: *
> *-retired / spends most of the day in his recliner / cantankerous*
> *-CPF member?*



------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yep ........... you figured me out .

.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 18, 2009)

leukos said:


> KiwiMark,
> So you are looking at 11,000 lumens from that bulb with this setup, maybe 8500 out the front end? Very exciting. I hope that setup gives you lots of ear-to-ear grins! :thumbsup:



It won't be my EDC, but it will definitely be a fun 'show off' light. It will be pretty neat having regulated output - currently my 2 brightest hotwires are more impressive when the batteries are fresh off the charger. This will definitely be a WOW light, that's for sure.


----------



## Databyter (Oct 25, 2009)

Posted by KiwiMark:



> My parts:
> Elephant II body with one extension
> 8 x 18650 Battery holder
> 8 x AW IMR 18650 cells
> ...


When you get your regulated switch I hope you post some more pics and a few beamshots! Thats a cool light there. In fact I hope you make it a build thread for others who might follow in your footsteps.

I also liked the OP's lights. I'm a big fan of bringing back some real antiques to usefullness. It's a real surprise when your neighbor asks to borrow a flashlight to change his oil and you give him a stock light from the 60's that puts out some CPF lumes! (or even works heh ).


----------

